# يدفع الكتاب لمن لايعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة



## ana_more (17 يناير 2009)

سلام ونعمة

انا اسفة على السؤال بس انا قريت الكلام دا فى منتدى وعايزة افهم معناة

انجاز لنبوة اشعياء : 

ان اعتكاف الرسول في الغار والطريقة التي انزل اليه بها القران بواسطة جبريل , وكون الرسول اميا لايعرف الكتابة ولا القراءة . انما هي انجاز لنبؤة اخرى , في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( او يدفع الكتاب لمن لايعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة ). 

انا دخلت على تفسير الاية ما فهمتش حاجة

ممكن مساعدة من حد فاهم 

وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم​


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: مجرد استفسار*

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## ana_more (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: مجرد استفسار*

اوك ميرسى واسفة على انى حطيتة فى مكان غلط بس اهم حاجة عندى الاجابة


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: مجرد استفسار*

الاجابة موجودة فالموضوع مكرر

اتبعي الرابط التالي: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=806424&highlight=%C7%E1%DF%CA%C7%C8%C9#post806424


----------



## صوت الرب (17 يناير 2009)

أهلا بك و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك 
لنقرأ سوية الآيات التي توضح معنى الآية المقتبسة :-
.
9 تَوَانُوا وَابْهَتُوا. تَلَذَّذُوا وَاعْمُوا. قَدْ سَكِرُوا وَلَيْسَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ. تَرَنَّحُوا وَلَيْسَ مِنَ الْمُسْكِرِ. 
10 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَكَبَ عَلَيْكُمْ رُوحَ سُبَاتٍ وَأَغْمَضَ عُيُونَكُمُ. الأَنْبِيَاءُ وَرُؤَسَاؤُكُمُ النَّاظِرُونَ غَطَّاهُمْ. 
11 وَصَارَتْ لَكُمْ رُؤْيَا الْكُلِّ مِثْلَ كَلاَمِ السِّفْرِ الْمَخْتُومِ الَّذِي يَدْفَعُونَهُ لِعَارِفِ الْكِتَابَةِ قَائِلِينَ: «اقْرَأْ هَذَا» فَيَقُولُ: «لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ لأَنَّهُ مَخْتُومٌ». 
12 أَوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: «اقْرَأْ هَذَا» فَيَقُولُ: « لاَ أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ». 
13 فَقَالَ السَّيِّدُ: «لأَنَّ هَذَا الشَّعْبَ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَيَّ بِفَمِهِ وَأَكْرَمَنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَأَبْعَدَهُ عَنِّي وَصَارَتْ مَخَافَتُهُمْ مِنِّي وَصِيَّةَ النَّاسِ مُعَلَّمَةً 
14 لِذَلِكَ هَئَنَذَا أَعُودُ أَصْنَعُ بِهَذَا الشَّعْبِ عَجَباً وَعَجِيباً فَتَبِيدُ حِكْمَةُ حُكَمَائِهِ وَيَخْتَفِي فَهْمُ فُهَمَائِهِ»
.
نجد من الآيات المقدسة  أن الشعب قد أصبح في ضلال عظيم
بل و أصبحوا غارقين في ملذاتهم و ابتعدوا عن ألله
و رفضوا أن يسمعوا كلامه و ينفذوا أقواله
فصارت حالتهم كمن هم في سبات و عيونهم أغمضت
و لم يعودوا يفهمون شيئا من خطة ألله لهم مع أنهم
هم أصحاب الشريعة ...
فلهذا يقول الرب لهم في الآية 14 :-
لِذَلِكَ هَئَنَذَا أَعُودُ أَصْنَعُ بِهَذَا الشَّعْبِ عَجَباً وَعَجِيباً فَتَبِيدُ حِكْمَةُ حُكَمَائِهِ وَيَخْتَفِي فَهْمُ فُهَمَائِهِ»
و هنا يبين أن الشعب قد فقد حكمته و إختفى فهمه 
فذكر الوحي الآيتين 11 و 12 كمثال على فقدان الشعب لحكمته و فهمه
*فلا أعرف ما علاقة محمد بالموضوع ؟!!*


----------



## ana_more (18 يناير 2009)

انا اسفة انى كررت الموضوع بس انا زى ما قولت دا مجرد استفسار لا هايقدم ولا هايأخر 

وانا النقطة اللى كانت مش واضحة قدامى فعلا هى ان الكلام عبارة عن توبيخ ومنه هذا الجزء
لاكن مش نبوءة لاشعياء اساسا

ميرسى بجد على ردودكم واسفة مرة تانية على الازعاج


----------



## Fadie (18 يناير 2009)

لا داعى للأسف إطلاقاً، اطرحى كل ما تريدين من اسئلة مثلما تشائين، و سنجيبك بنعمة الرب.


----------



## antonios123 (18 يناير 2009)

سلام و نعمة
تعود عندما يثير أحد تساؤلا في آية في الكتاب المقدس أرجع الي قراءة ما قبل الآية و ما بعدها لمعرفة القصد منها
وعند قراءة الاصحاح وضح لي أن الله يوبخ شعبه اليهود علي عدم معرفتهم لكتب الله التي كتبها الأنبياء و تدبير الخلاص فلم يعودوا يفهموا ما في الشريعة فهم ينسخون الكتب و يقرأونها ولكن لا يفهموا ما فيها
تتبعي هذا الرابط
www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Isaiah/29‏
وصلي لي


----------

